# Which Australian Bank is good for Remittance to Pakistan



## fmubarak (Jun 5, 2008)

Dear Friends, 


I am coming to Australia next week and will start the new life. However, i would like to know that which Australian Bank is suitable for Pakistan Remittance. I would like to use banks channels in Australia for Foreign Remittance to Pakistan.

Please advice,


Thanks,


Faisal Mubarak


----------



## twister292 (Mar 25, 2011)

All banks can send out telegraphic transfers to Pakistan; the exchange rates will differ between individual banks, the correspondent bank they have in Pakistan, and the amount you are sending. You can send either PKR or USD to Pakistan, although to send PKR you might need to visit the foreign exchange centres of some banks instead of doing it at any branch.

As is standard with international remittances, you will need the account details and SWIFT code for the recipient's account.

An out-bound TT remittance will cost you around $25-35 to send from one of the big 4 banks.

If the amount you are sending is not very large, you can also use services like western union or moneygram; although their exchange rates are not as good, their transfer fees are lower.


----------



## rackspace (Dec 13, 2009)

NAB does not offer online transfer to Pakistan. Commonwealth does.


----------



## rackspace (Dec 13, 2009)

Help - FAQs - International Money Transfers - Commonwealth Bank Group


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

best luck mate with all that follows and may you settle over there briskly.

thanks 




fmubarak said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> 
> I am coming to Australia next week and will start the new life. However, i would like to know that which Australian Bank is suitable for Pakistan Remittance. I would like to use banks channels in Australia for Foreign Remittance to Pakistan.
> ...


----------



## fmubarak (Jun 5, 2008)

Hassan_Warraich said:


> best luck mate with all that follows and may you settle over there briskly.
> 
> thanks


Thanks my friend. one more thing, normally How many days Banks take to transfer TT to pakistan banks?


Faisal Mubarak


----------



## twister292 (Mar 25, 2011)

fmubarak said:


> Thanks my friend. one more thing, normally How many days Banks take to transfer TT to pakistan banks?
> 
> 
> Faisal Mubarak


Most TTs take 2-3 working days, but it can vary depending on the systems of the bank in Pakistan receiving the money as well.


----------



## fmubarak (Jun 5, 2008)

twister292 said:


> Most TTs take 2-3 working days, but it can vary depending on the systems of the bank in Pakistan receiving the money as well.


Thanks for all.


Faisal Mubarka


----------

